# Brushless Sensor Harness Repair



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

WHAT SENSOR HARNESSES ARE COMPATIBLE WITH NOVAK SUPER SPORT SYSTEMS. THE 6 SMALL WIRES THAT PLUG INTO THE SIDE OF NOVAKS BRUSHLESS ESC. I SEEN LRP'S 81910 SENSOR WIRE.THE PLUG ON 2 OF MINE ARE BAD. I TAKE IT IF YOU CAN SWAP ESC'S THE HARNESS IS THE SAME....http://www.rc10.com/enlarge/lrp81910.htm


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

The plug is the same between brands. But, the Novak's are not "plugged" into the motor.
I do not own a Reedy motor to see how the harness is attached, apparently it is plugged in on the motor side and the ESC side.
I suppose if you bought the LRP harness you would have two spare plugs but you would probably still have to use the 6 individual connectors from your existing harness. Hopefully they are still in good condition. Unless you are really really good at disassembling and resoldering them. They are very very tiny.
I hope this helps.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I Thought Id Get The Lrp Replacement Harness And Cut The Wire And Solder Them So Id Have A New Plug Without Disturbing The Plug


----------

